# Silver Maple Bowl



## idahohay (Nov 18, 2013)

One of the nicer pieces I got out of a large silver maple. About 14" diameter, finished with walnut oil and bees wax. C&C always welcome.


----------



## Dave Boyt (Dec 2, 2013)

Stunning grain pattern. The finish really brings it out. No criticisms here!


----------



## 7oaks (Dec 2, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## idahohay (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks guys, wish the whole tree had grain like that. A pic of the tree just before it died.


----------



## Dave Boyt (Dec 4, 2013)

That looks like it was a magnificent tree! Glad you were able to put it on the ground safely, and hope that you were able (or will be able) to put the wood to good use. It would take a while to mill up, but it would sure be worth the effort. I cut a lot of urban wood (along with the nails & other assorted hardware embedded in it), and get some amazing lumber out of some of it, but some is also junk. You never know until you open it up (like a box of choc'lets). I look forward to seeing pics of some of the other lumber from it.


----------



## idahohay (Dec 5, 2013)

Dave, I was able to have the main (13') log loaded into my dump trailer by my builder friends excavator. And yes...nails and an insulator near the base. It was about 54" in diameter and I got about 200 roughed out bowls out of it but no lumber.


----------



## dieselfitter (Dec 5, 2013)

That looks cool. I want one filled with popcorn.
Excuse my ignorance, how do you keep something like that from drying and splitting?


----------



## Dave Boyt (Dec 6, 2013)

> And yes...nails and an insulator near the base. It was about 54" in diameter...



Wow... that is the biggest insulator I've ever heard of!

To keep the log from splitting at the ends, I put AnchorSeal on the ends of the log. It is a wax material that slows down the movement of moisture out of the end of the log, which is what causes the splitting. As far as keeping the bowl blanks from cracking, I'll defer to the wood turners.


----------



## idahohay (Dec 7, 2013)

dieselfitter, I just slow up the drying of the rough turned bowls. After about 1 week out in the damp air in my shop, I put them in cardboard boxes which act as a low tech dry kiln, allowing the moisture to escape slowly and evenly. Checking occasionally, I may leave the box open at first, if any signs of mildew, eventually close the boxes up, move them to a dry loft over a garage, and forget about them for at least 8 months. 

Dave, my mistake, the insulator wasn't that big but the log was.


----------



## Dave Boyt (Dec 13, 2013)

Just having fun with ya. Doesn't matter how big it is, a ceramic insulator is going to destroy your chain or band saw blade! How many board feet of lumber did you get from it?


----------



## discounthunter (Dec 13, 2013)

very nice! id keep the insulator chuck like it is,good conversation piece!


----------



## idahohay (Dec 14, 2013)

Dave Boyt said:


> Just having fun with ya. Doesn't matter how big it is, a ceramic insulator is going to destroy your chain or band saw blade! How many board feet of lumber did you get from it?



I didn't make any attempt at lumber, was too large for my old Mighty Mite, so turned it all into bowls, vases, and other misc. stuff. This was a one log load for my dump trailer. Had to lift it slightly and drive out from under it.


----------



## Dave Boyt (Dec 14, 2013)

That's a lot of Misc.! That tree could keep a wood turner busy for many years. Looking forward to seeing your other projects from it.


----------



## BIG JAKE (Mar 25, 2014)

Don't know if you have enough wood can you turn a. vase and leave the insulator in place? Would look pretty cool


----------

